# Bristlenose's belly



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Hey there, 

Does anyone know if it's normal for a female bristly's belly to go concave after she lays her eggs? This seems to happen for mine and it concerns me although it seems to right itself after a couple of days. :???:

Cheers,
Lara


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

yeah its prolly normal the eggs kinda strched it out and it flattend a little when they were laid


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

It sounds normal, i wouldnt know yet mine aren't doing it yet 

But it happens to my cichlids, just needs time to straighten back up..


----------

